# Happy Halloween!



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey everyone, have a happy and safe Halloween! Don't get sick eating too much candy.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

for some reason the Ren & Stimpy song "Happy, happy Joy, joy " sprung to mind!! This is like CHristmas for me. Plus its my 3rd wedding anniversary!


HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL AND TO ALL A GOOD FRIGHT!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy anniversary to you then!

Happy anniversary to Pete and nefarious1 as well. I hope you both have a spooktacular day.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Anniversary, Vanessa and Pete and Nefarious 1! Happy Halloween all! We had our party last night, and I'm feeling a bit ...spaced, right now.  

We're watching John Carpenter films today. I'm going to attempt cook a turkey right now. Still a celebratin', ya know!


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Be sure to save me some!! And thanks!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Not really so happy considering I didn't get to do what I wanted to do. If I had more time i would of had a party and not worked all weekend besides Sunday. *sighs* Go figure.... But I watched horror movies all day and helped my mom... The problem was kids started at three oclock... I mean really. lol.... My dad was pissed because he was watching the Eagles game. XD All well... Overall it wasn't so bad.


----------

